# gpg



## ccc (Mar 2, 2009)

hi

howto install *gpg* from ports on freeBSD 8.0?


----------



## hydra (Mar 2, 2009)

cd /usr/ports/security/gnupg && make install clean 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

